# Lighthouse tour, eastern Michigan



## terri (Sep 8, 2016)

On my recent visit to Michigan, my mom and I plotted out a quick day trip to see a few lighthouses. I traveled lightly for this trip, carrying only my phone and my Holga for picture-taking. For those not familiar with these toy cameras, Holgas only have 2 apertures: sunny and shady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The entire coastline of the Lower Peninsula is ringed with lighthouses, since Michigan is a rustbelt state and so much of its industry is transported over the Great Lakes. It's a wonder to think about, and they are each intriguing.

I don't have all my film developed from the trip, and these are quick negative scans, not prints. 

Low tech, for sure!   

View of Lake Huron from Point aux Barques:







Point aux Barques lighthouse:







Towards the campgrounds at Point aux Barques:







Port Sanilac lighthouse. The attached house is now privately owned, so everything must be admired from a distance and over fences:







Random marina along Lake Huron:







Fort Gratiot lighthouse:






Thanks for looking!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2016)

Cool series.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2016)

Those are great Terri. Need to develop about 5 rolls and get out to shoot more. Great use of a Holga, it looks sharp like mine. My 35 mm Holga is a dud but the 120 TLR is a stud. Well done.


----------



## limr (Sep 8, 2016)

Love them! Numbers 3 and 4 are my favorites. I love the Holga look for shots like these


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks!    I thought it might feel too limiting to use the camera, and in a way it was - but it was also liberating in its own way, too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2016)

terri said:


> Thanks!    I thought it might feel too limiting to use the camera, and in a way it was - but it was also liberating in its own way, too.


Like walking naked in the living room with the drapes open...


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2016)

Um.  If you say so, punkin.


----------

